# Bissanzeiger 100% wasserdicht!   SPRO waterproof



## die-angelprofis.de (14. April 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,​ 

auch in dieser Woche haben wir wieder klasse Angebote in unserem Shop.​ 

Z.B. ​ 

*Spro Bissanzeiger*​ 
*100% wasserdicht !!!*​ 

Mit zwei LED´s,
Lautstärken- und
Tonhöhen-Verstellung.​ 


Zum TOP-Preis
ab*13,95* Euro.​ 





 


Alle Info hierzu unter​ 

*www.die-Angelprofis.de*​ 


Viele Grüße​ 

Die Angelprofis​


----------

